# Anyone Else Get Caught?



## Personal (Jan 16, 2014)

After dinner This evening, my wife and I visited the Three Sisters in the Blue Mountains. While on the way there my wife also told me she wasn't wearing any underwear.

As we got closer to our destination, there was some light rain and the whole area was covered in fog as well.

Then when we arrived there was only one other car around. with a young couple inside. So we went for a walk on this track and started having sex in the fog, while standing up with our clothes still on.

Only to find that after a while someone else was going for a bush walk (who hadn't driven in), down that same track. Where he announced his presence by turning on his head torch for us

So we stopped and adjusted ourselves, so he could go on his way. Without it being too awkward for anyone as he passed (exchanging greetings). Before we moved on and found an alternative place to play.

He couldn't have seen any genitals since they weren't visible (my wife was wearing a business skirt and I was only unzipped), yet it would have been obvious to him that we were having sex even with not much to see.

That said we still had fun, despite what happened.

Although I did feel a little awkward about being stumbled upon, yet aside from the torch on his head. He was barely visible in the fog, as I'm sure we weren't that visible either. Whereas my wife wasn't bothered at all, since she said he can't have seen much of anything.

So has anyone else here on TAM been caught in the act? And if you have, how did you respond when caught?


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Far too sneaky I am....


----------



## Andy1001 (Jun 29, 2016)

I was dating a woman years ago and one night we were having a few drinks with her (married) sister who was visiting from out of state,and her next door neighbor who’s wife was away on a business trip.
Me and my gf went to bed and the neighbor said he was leaving when he finished his drink.After about thirty minutes I needed to use the bathroom which was downstairs and when I walked into the sitting room the neighbor and my gf’s sister were standing up very flustered and embarrassed.Neither of them had anything on from the waist down.
He came up with one of the best excuses I have ever heard.
He said they were comparing jean sizes.
I didn’t like to ask were they comparing underwear sizes as well.


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

Twice cops walking up to car when parked on a side street, got illuminated by ye old flashlight shining into car.
Both times polite cops just tapped on window.

Probably like many, when had roommates in college, when girl riding as we're on couch. 
Just said hi, she covered her eyes, I said we'll be out of the living room in a few minute. Wasn't anything. 

When had a roommate in young professional life, same.

At pool in apt complex. Just paused, said hi. I knew the girl who caught us.

At apt complex volleyball court picnic table at night, an acquaintance, and another friend walked by. Just said hello.

My gf's roommate at her appt. a couple times. I just said hi. Later we all "got to know each other". This happened with a couple GFs. 

If I think about it, it seems like a lot. I hadn't put them all together. Whoops 😎😎!

I drank and indulged more back then. Maybe my judgement was impaired. I don't think I said no too much, come to think on it. 

I'll say it, equality and all. Maybe I was a man-sl**.

Or maybe I wasn't very hung up with sexual issues! Yeah, that's it! 😊😊😊


----------



## 482 (Mar 14, 2017)

Personal said:


> After dinner This evening, my wife and I visited the Three Sisters in the Blue Mountains. While on the way there my wife also told me she wasn't wearing any underwear.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I did get caught on the beach one night by another couple who was clearly coming for the same reason. They said sorry and turned around, we finished. I still laugh about this often.


----------



## uhtred (Jun 22, 2016)

Back in college, we had dorm beds that were up on platforms near the ceiling. Walked into my room one time, sat down and started doing homework. After a few minutes heard a female voice from above.... "um Uhtred......". 

I didn't know my roommate was there, and didn't think he was even dating at the time.


----------



## BluesPower (Mar 27, 2018)

Often GF and I have to "use the restroom at the same time" when we are at a party or whatnot. 

We often get caught coming out together, on Halloween, I just winked at the guy that "caught us".


----------



## happyhusband0005 (May 4, 2018)

My wife and I were staying in a city in a high rise hotel. We stayed out pretty late at a club and went at it for a couple of hours. After we were done and lying in bed exhausted we looked over and realized there were people in an office building watching us, we didn't close the curtains we figured there was no one working at 1 in the morning. They got a hell of a show but we'll never see them in public and it was far enough away and to dim lighting to worry about them getting a clear picture or anything.


----------



## a_mister (Aug 23, 2017)

A few years back the wife was in the passenger seat, and as we went down a side road, she got an idea for me to pull over. It was a quiet country road and so she's sitting there bobbing her head and goes "tell me if somebody is coming". I'm thinking she means so she can keep her head down, but apparently she was thinking so she could sit up and look like nothing was happening.

So I see a red convertible coming the opposite direction with another couple in it, and go "yeah, somebody's passing" and she quickly sits up and straightens her hair.

It was perfectly obvious what was happening through the windshield, the convertible passes with the couple laughing their heads off.


----------



## MaiChi (Jun 20, 2018)

We tinted the windows of our large family car for exactly that reason. 

We were once caught in a tent at a camp site. All started when we came back to camp after a long walk and found a badger had eaten and damaged half of my food in my food basket. I got upset about it as there were no shops in the area. We lets say my husband started consoling me. Our friends came over to ask if we wanted to have a board game in their tent, only to find us already gaming.


----------



## Young at Heart (Jan 6, 2015)

Personal said:


> .....So has anyone else here on TAM been caught in the act? And if you have, how did you respond when caught?


Yes, a few times in college with different women. 

A roommate of mine who was suppose to be away at his folks suddenly shows up at 7AM in the morning while I and my girlfriend are naked in bed and going at it.

A different woman's roommate who in the night needed to use the bathroom in the small one bedroom apartment walked in on us, but she knew what we regularly did and told us to "enjoy" as she walked through.

Making out with a young lady in a park after dark under some trees, when security drove up, illuminated us and told us to move along.


----------



## tech-novelist (May 15, 2014)

Just missed getting caught once, many years ago with a girlfriend standing up against a tree on a path in a park.


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

This isn’t the same but it was funny. When I was about 14, there was a festival going on in our little city and my parents were heavily involved with it so they were not at home for like, 3 days straight except from midnight or so until 7 am.

My BFF and I ran wild for the 3 days, and one night we were at my house late at night and both fell asleep in my bed, side by side. She fell asleep with her letterman’s jacket on.

My mom came in later she peeked in to make sure I was in bed. I had not discussed with her that BFF was also there (we didn’t plan it, we just konked out). I guess with my BFF laying on her stomach with her letterman’s jacket still on, my mom thought I had a boy in my bed.

She told me later that she stopped in her tracks and had to leave my room so she wouldn’t start screaming at us. Then she decided to go in the kitchen and get a big pot of cold water and dump it on us.

But instead she came back in my room and touched my shoulder intending to wake us both and begin the yelling or punishing or whatever. When she came closer she saw it wasn’t a boy, it was my BFF. 

She didn’t tell me any of that until the next day. I laughed at her, and thought to myself “wow, I actually did have a boy in my room earlier (just puppy love type awkward kissing) but you think I’m dumb enough to not get him out of here before you got home?”


----------



## Betrayedone (Jan 1, 2014)

My first major GF.....First date......She had 3 brothers who wanted to test my ability to party.......We did lots of everything and I led the pack......Finally caught up to me and I was wasted and she led me to her bedroom....I took off my shirt and passed out on the tiny bed all night......Totally zonked and I had to work construction early the next morning......Mother opens the door in the AM and sees me sawing logs next to her and goes ape****......She starts screaming at the top of her lungs and starts throwing everything she could get her hands on at me as I run out of the house with my shoes in my hands as I'm being hit with projectiles.......I wasn't allowed in the house for 3 months and I didn't do ****. We ended up being great friends.........GF died in a house fire some years later.


----------



## ChargingCharlie (Nov 14, 2012)

Many years ago I was involved for a time with a single mom who lived in an apartment with her young son (IIRC he was about 4 or 5, think he was in kindergarten or starting kindergarten) He had gone to bed, so after he'd been in there a while we started making out on the couch, which led to more. I had my hand up her dress and she was moaning, then next thing we know her son is standing there watching us. Realized that he was sleepwalking and didn't really see anything, but freaked us out.


----------



## EllisRedding (Apr 10, 2015)

Ragnar Ragnasson said:


> Twice cops walking up to car when parked on a side street, got illuminated by ye old flashlight shining into car.
> Both times polite cops just tapped on window.


This lol


----------



## Marc878 (Aug 26, 2015)

I caught my cousin and his gf (later his wife) in mid stroke in his mothers bedroom on the floor.

I never said a word then and bided my time to strike.

Years later I told the story at a family gathering. Timing was perfect. We all had a big laugh.

She said she'd always worried about that coming out.


----------



## Spicy (Jun 18, 2016)

Oh yes, and it was too late in the process so we just finished and they went on by...whatevs. Great memory! Fun story to tell also! >


----------



## Personal (Jan 16, 2014)

Days off during the week can be fun.

Plus it's nice not getting caught, as we had sex in the open on the top of one mountain yesterday. Then after lunch went on to have sex in a picnic shelter at a lookout on the edge of another mountain.

Then that not being enough, we played again in the bedroom when we got home in the afternoon.


----------



## Married but Happy (Aug 13, 2013)

a_mister said:


> A few years back the wife was in the passenger seat, and as we went down a side road, she got an idea for me to pull over. It was a quiet country road and so she's sitting there bobbing her head and goes "*tell me if somebody is coming*"..


I assume that would have been you?


----------



## ChargingCharlie (Nov 14, 2012)

Wife and I actually had sex last week late at night (we had taken the kids to a friends house for a party, and got home really late). Kids went to bed, and we ended up making out, which led to us getting busy. We didn't close our bedroom door (kids bedroom is next to ours), and as we were getting our clothes off to get going, wife told me that if the kids wake up, we would tell them that we're wrestling like they've been doing recently. Thankfully it was very late and the kids were out cold.


----------



## SadSamIAm (Oct 29, 2010)

On the beach in Waikiki. We had gone on a Sunset Cruise and were walking down the beach. My wife was wearing a sundress. At one point she stopped and removed her panties and handed them to me. We kept walking for a bit but when nobody was around, we laid down and she got on top of me. Had to stop for a bit, when a couple walked by us. One of my favorite memories!!!


----------



## Taxman (Dec 21, 2016)

Not recently, however, there was this one cop. We both lived with our parents, and finding a place to "play" usually meant that it was in my car or nowhere else. We usually parked in a nearby city greenspace aka lovers lane, however Metro's finest started rousting us. We tried several other parks, but this one afforded a much more quiet surrounding. Well, one night, we are in our usual position, when rap rap rap. Cop banging his flashlight on my door handle. Now, this is two large people so it took a few seconds to come up for air. All I get is the 40ish guy grinning from ear to ear, telling me to "get a room". "So noted," and we drove off. She was embarrassed, I was just pissed, and blue balled.


----------



## Rocky Mountain Yeti (Apr 23, 2017)

Taxman said:


> Not recently, however, there was this one cop. We both lived with our parents, and finding a place to "play" usually meant that it was in my car or nowhere else. We usually parked in a nearby city greenspace aka lovers lane, however Metro's finest started rousting us. We tried several other parks, but this one afforded a much more quiet surrounding. Well, one night, we are in our usual position, when rap rap rap. Cop banging his flashlight on my door handle. Now, this is two large people so it took a few seconds to come up for air. All I get is the 40ish guy grinning from ear to ear, telling me to "get a room". "So noted," and we drove off. She was embarrassed, I was just pissed, and blue balled.


As a yongster, Dad was overseas and Mom had to spend a few months in the hospital, so I was sent to live with an aunt and uncle (mom's foster family, so no blood relation). My (again, no blood relation) 9 yo cousin and I (8 at the time) decided we were wanted to see what each other, as the opposite sex, was packing in there. So we pulled down our pants in front of each other and got an eyeful, then decided it would be interesting to bring these two newly uncovered regions into contact with each other. As we were approaching, both completely engrossed in what we were doing and having lose all ability to be aware of our surroundings... or approaching threats...., my Aunt entered the room with clean laundry. I heard a gasp that built into a minor scream and saw shirts and linen fly everywhere. Looking back, everyone was pretty traumatized at the time, but it's funny as hell now and makes for some amusing tales at family reunions. 

While dating my wife to be, she had her duplex to herself and we were just getting into it when her roomie arrived a back a day early. As I see it now, I was shockingly cavalier about the whole thing. My wife to be, on the other hand, was mortified. 

Sadly, I've been on the other end of this more times than I care to count. I say sadly because all I ever walked in on was male solo stuff; a brother, roommate, or acquaintance tossing to a Playboy. Definitely something I didn't care to see.


----------



## TheDudeLebowski (Oct 10, 2017)

Nothing out of the ordinary. Family members walking in, that sort of stuff. What are you gonna do you know? I mean, its a little embarrassing for all involved, but its just sex. Its one of those things where the thought of it happening to you is much worse than it actually happening to you.


----------



## notmyjamie (Feb 5, 2019)

My kids walked in a couple times but by far the worst story was when my middle daughter was about 6. A week before Thanksgiving we're sitting at the dinner table and she asks "what were you doing to Daddy last night?" I said "what do you mean?" and she says "well he must have gotten hurt...he made a really bad sound last night." She then proceeds to do a PERFECT imitation of my STBX having an orgasm, complete with throwing her head back and rolling her eyes. 

He was absolutely mortified but consoled himself with the fact that she said she heard it through the wall, not saw it. But, her imitation was too good...she clearly saw it and snuck back out. LOL He never came again without a pillow over his face. Eventually he used that his excuse to avoid sex. "the kids will hear" Asshat.

At least she didn't ask at the table on Thanksgiving with all our family around.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

I was at a college party years ago when a female student came back to us in a very bad mood. She'd gone to the lady's toilet and had found two mature students from our group having sex on the floor there. They were married, but not to each other.


----------



## Andy1001 (Jun 29, 2016)

I was in a bar in Ireland years ago with some cousins and there were two girls and a guy sitting at the bar. One of the girls was absolutely beautiful. 
I went to the bar to buy a round and I got talking to them, the different accent is a great ice breaker. It turned out that they were siblings and the guys wife was in the local hospital having a baby. He just had one drink and he left with one of the girls but the gorgeous one stayed with me. 
We went to a nightclub and then back to her place (While she shared with her sister). In the middle of some of the best sex I had ever had the bedroom door opened and it was her mother coming to tell her she had a new baby niece, we hadn’t heard her coming into the apartment. Her mother lost the plot and started screaming at her and then Dad arrived up to the bedroom and all hell broke lose.
We did have a rematch though lol.


----------



## 269370 (Dec 17, 2016)

Personal said:


> After dinner This evening, my wife and I visited the Three Sisters in the Blue Mountains. While on the way there my wife also told me she wasn't wearing any underwear.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Apart from walking onto my parents having sex when small (which doesn’t count, for the purposes of this thread), I also accidentally walked onto a number of couples in the wild/outdoors. The best thing to do is simply to ask whether they need an extra hand....
Joking. 
I usually just pretend everything’s normal & give them privacy. I don’t know why it is that so many people seem to be ****ing outside when everyone (presumably) has a house to live in these days but I totally get it; it’s different and exciting plus there’s something about the outdoors that’s just very very arousing.

Anyway, it happened to us a few times that I remember (or know of).
Once, we found a secluded beach in Portugal and went inside a cave when my wife noticed that someone was standing on top of the cliff and watching her giving me a bj. I usually react worse than her...I worry it might offend someone. If I know the person doesn’t mind, it wouldn’t bother me. Or worse, of there are minors around...This can’t be good....Anyway, there was nobody else around and the person turned around and left.

Another time happened recently when I was taking semi nude photos of her outside. A dog walker saw her flash me. I think she just pretended to be busy on her phone and went another way...(or maybe she was texting the police...).

I mean it happens. Probably best not do it on a public track and use the bushes/trees, unless one wants to be caught 

I hiked that area myself. Very pretty. Haven’t seen any suspicious activity yet 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rocky Mountain Yeti (Apr 23, 2017)

One day I was riding my mountain bike on the Falcon Trail which makes a 14 mile loop around the United States Air Force Academy including passing by base housing areas (in addition to the cadets, lots of permanent party Air Force personnel live on base) and through the mountains (the USAFA is in a beautiful location on the front range of the Rocky Mountains just north of Colorado Springs). 

I came around a corner (not fast as I was climbing a tough grade) and approached two teenage girls (probably dependents of permanently assigned personnel, it was midsummer so it was unlikely they were cadets) making right in the middle of the trail. They didn't even bother to take a few steps into the woods. My guess was that they were out for a hike when the mood struck them. 

I tried to call out to announce my presence from a good enough distance to give them a chance to disengage and maybe think I hadn't yet seen anything. But as I got closer, they were clearly embarrassed and probably a bit concerned. As you might imagine, the Academy is a rather conservative place even with recent reforms. Two girls making out is likely to not go over well if exposed. I wanted to stop and say I wasn't going to report anything to anybody, but I was sure that would only add to their discomfort, so I just said "hi" as I rode past as though I hadn't seen a thing.


----------



## 269370 (Dec 17, 2016)

Rocky Mountain Yeti said:


> One day I was riding my mountain bike on the Falcon Trail which makes a 14 mile loop around the United States Air Force Academy including passing by base housing areas (in addition to the cadets, lots of permanent party Air Force personnel live on base) and through the mountains (the USAFA is in a beautiful location on the front range of the Rocky Mountains just north of Colorado Springs).
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wow, lesbian porn outdoors...You should have tried to find out how much they didn’t want you to report them to the authorities and make a little dirty arrangement first, like in those documentaries 
I did see two dudes make out once when small, but it didn’t somehow leave a lasting impression on me...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rocky Mountain Yeti (Apr 23, 2017)

InMyPrime said:


> Wow, lesbian porn outdoors...You should have tried to find out how much they didn’t want you to report them to the authorities and make a little dirty arrangement first, like in those documentaries
> I did see two dudes make out once when small, but it didn’t somehow leave a lasting impression on me...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


There's a local open space park that has killer mountain bike trails and I ride there frequently. It's supposedly also the city's #1 place for gay hookups. Fortunately, I've never come across anyone in the act.


----------



## Mr.Married (Feb 21, 2018)

I walked in on my mom giving my dad oral sex ........ OHHHHH THE NIGHTMARES !!!!!!!


----------



## Rocky Mountain Yeti (Apr 23, 2017)

Mr.Married said:


> I walked in on my mom giving my dad oral sex ........ OHHHHH THE NIGHTMARES !!!!!!!


Moral dilemma...
....would I accept inflicting such trauma on one of my kids....if that meant my wife would actually give me oral sex?


----------



## musiclover (Apr 26, 2017)

Having sex with my ex on the beach in Canada (his family owns it so dumb me thought it was deserted). Only to hear hoots and howls when we were done from the balconies.


----------



## Mr.Married (Feb 21, 2018)

Not exactly getting caught but:

After making the long journey to visit my girlfriend (now wife) which included stopping at several gas stations, Burger King, and walking through my girlfriends apartment
complex to get to her place I was informed that my moms giant ass leopard print static cling underwear was on the back of my shirt !!!!!


----------



## Personal (Jan 16, 2014)

A few weeks ago not long after the young bushwalking German tourist couple had left (not pictured), we had sex at that location a few minutes after I took that crappy photo.

Being winter here at the moment, it was damned cold yet still fun to do.

Later on that day I had my wife on a picnic table at a mountain edge lookout, not long before another couple arrived while walking their dog.

One night ages ago we were in a car park at a lake alone, when another car eventually pulled up while my wife was going down on me. It was funny since she stopped and sat up, which was followed by them tooting their horn before they drove away. Which was followed by her going back to finishing what she had already started.


----------



## 269370 (Dec 17, 2016)

Rocky Mountain Yeti said:


> Moral dilemma...
> 
> ....would I accept inflicting such trauma on one of my kids....if that meant my wife would actually give me oral sex?



No need for it to be a dilemma if you use locks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rocky Mountain Yeti (Apr 23, 2017)

InMyPrime said:


> No need for it to be a dilemma if you use locks
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Obviously.


----------



## 269370 (Dec 17, 2016)

Personal said:


> A few weeks ago not long after the young bushwalking German tourist couple had left (not pictured), we had sex at that location a few minutes after I took that crappy photo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The rock looks a bit stained...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChargingCharlie (Nov 14, 2012)

InMyPrime said:


> Wow, lesbian porn outdoors...You should have tried to find out how much they didn’t want you to report them to the authorities and make a little dirty arrangement first, like in those documentaries
> I did see two dudes make out once when small, but it didn’t somehow leave a lasting impression on me...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This isn't getting caught, and I really don't care what people do in their personal lives (mine isn't their business and vice versa), but over 20 years ago I was with my GF at the time and two of her friends (three attractive women) walking out of a bar when we saw two guys passionately making out on the sidewalk. As I was the last one out, the one friend who was in front of me turned around and said loudly "Geez, Charlie, did you see that?!" Of course, I said nothing. It wasn't something that I cared to see (my comment to them was that I got a reverse hard-on from it), but not a big deal. 

On my first date with my wife, we ended up back in her car in the parking garage in the passenger seat. She was on top (no sex, but had my hand up her skirt feeling her through her tights) and were making out. I did see some people walk by, although it was dark and nobody stopped by that I recall. Another time after we had been dating a couple of months, she came over after work and we got at it. Doorbell rings, so I throw some clothes on and go to the door, and it's my boss with tickets to a sporting event that I was going to (our office had basketball tickets to a major college team in our area). Thankfully he didn't come in, although wife got freaked out and threw her clothes back on but didn't see that her bra and white hose were on the ground by the bedroom door (we didn't waste much time when she got to my house).


----------

